
CloudSpring | Parse StackMob and Kinvey at WAR - mtitus16
http://cloudspring.com/parse-stackmob-and-kinvey-at-war/
======
seansmith23
War. What is it good for?

------
idea_shot
Are they really at War?

~~~
shurikus
No, they are at WAR!

